# Problem Plant- Whats Wrong?



## Hazedu812 (Oct 17, 2015)

This is my first grow and have been using this site as my sole resource. I have made some mistakes and so far I have corrected most of my issues.

Problem with 1 Plant:

Type- These are Northern Lights Feminized

Soil- (this was my first mistake with this plant) I used a mixture of store potting soil we had laying around. So I cannot identify the exact soil I am using.

Lighting- I am using CFL's. I know I should use HPS, the CFL's are going to have to take me through this grow. On my next grow I will Get HPS for flowering. I may try to do this on this grow, but I don't have any more $'s to spend right now. 

PH- Been PH'ing the water after I add Nutrients. Using distilled water.

Nutrients- I am using Botanicare Pure Blend Grow. Started off at 1/4 the recommended amount, added it every other watering. I upped the amount gradually after I saw the issue with the yellowing leaves. In the last watering I gave it the full recommended amount. 

Stage- Right now the plant is in day 3 of flowering (12/12)

** I have a second plant that I used proper organic soil that was meant for growing weed and it has no issues like the plant in the picture.

So guys what is the problem with this plant?
Should I cut the really yellow leaves off?

THANKS! 

View attachment DSC03867.JPG


View attachment DSC03868.JPG


View attachment DSC03869.JPG


View attachment DSC03870.JPG


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 17, 2015)

.

My observations: 

general yellowing of lowest leafs 
green "veins"

N and or Mg 
(+Epsom ?)

note:
using distilled water 
(+cal/mag ?)



the plant is pulling nutrients it needs (and isn't getting) form those yellowing leafs, if you pull them off before they fall, she will start pulling nutes out of another leaf; leave them on.


Others will be by with better (more experienced) suggestions/observations/solutions but I thought I'd start the ball rolling.

:48:


EDIT/PS
Plant looks GREAT otherwise!! 

-Flowering with CFL
you will want to trim a LOT of that plant away so she can concentrate on a few, STRONG buds 
rather than lots and LOTS of little weak ones.


.


----------



## Hazedu812 (Oct 17, 2015)

Joe420, thanks for the reply!

"-Flowering with CFL
you will want to trim a LOT of that plant away so she can concentrate on a few, STRONG buds 
rather than lots and LOTS of little weak ones."

That actually was a question I forgot about. Trimming.

When do I trim Her down a little? When buds start growing?

Regards!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2015)

I  would transplant into the better soil now for flowering. I would also go a bit bigger on the pot.
Good luck and we are glad you are here.


----------



## Hazedu812 (Oct 17, 2015)

Rosebud, is there any trick or danger to transplanting?

Right now its a 3 gallon pot.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2015)

No, not now, it would be harder after it starts flowering. Just take a knife and go around the pot to loosen the roots from the pot. Lay the pot on it's side and smack the bottom to get the plant out. IF it doesn't come out easily do the above again.

I would rather start out with good soil then try to play catch up on what nute it needs and may or may not be able to correct it.  I would go to a 5 gallon smart pot,,,but any 5 gallon would do. Good luck...you can do it.


----------



## Hazedu812 (Oct 17, 2015)

Done, moved to a 5 gallon pot. I think you are right with just changing the soil, that's the only thing that was done different from the second plant. I did not think about that.

Another question-

When should I switch to Bloom Nutrients?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2015)

It depends on what soil you put her in.  Does the soil have nutrients (nutes) in it?


----------



## Hazedu812 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm using Fox Farm which has natural nutrients in it. I put Nutrients in the other plant but much less than the one I just moved.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 17, 2015)

The problem you are seeing with this plant is classic magnesium deficiency. Since you are in soil and feeding organicly (I think), you need to add about a half cup of dolomite lime to your soil and work it into the soil on top then water it in. You can (and should) also add about a half cup of the dolomite lime to the new medium and mix in well before you transplant as that will help it as it continues into flower.


----------



## Hazedu812 (Oct 17, 2015)

I happen to have some dolomite lime on hand. Will add some and water.


----------



## Hazedu812 (Oct 21, 2015)

Ok, the plant seems to have stabilized since I moved it to a bigger pot/better soil. I have mixed in a little Dolomite Lime and switched to Bloom Nutrients. The bloom nutrients also contain Magnesium so that will help. Had quite a bit of growth (4-5 inches taller) since the pictures and have Buds forming all over the place!!!!!!!! Will update with pic in a few days!

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 21, 2015)

Fox farm ocean forest  is good all by itself no need to add anything for 6 weeks. Fox farm Happy Frog only has nutes for 3-4 weeks. 

Enjoy your grow hazed! Pot isn't addictive but growing is.


----------



## Hazedu812 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok, quick update. All the advice seemed to have corrected the issues!!!!!!!!! The plants are doing fine now and I am 15 days into flowering. I have also upped the Lumens I am throwing them to 43,000. I am using a mixture of mostly 2700k lights with a few 5000k lights in the mix. The plants have grown quite a bit since the last pictures. 

Thanks for all the help! 

View attachment The Plants.jpg


View attachment FullSizeRender (6).jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice.. good news.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2015)

That's good news. However, you need to remove the 5000k bulbs and replace them with either 6500k or 3000k bulbs. The 5000k is giving you more heat than usable light frequency. It doesn't look like it to our eyes but the 5000k light is mostly "green light frequency" which isn't absorbed by the chlorophyll.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2015)

Ditto Hush on the 5000K bulbs--those are worse than nothing.  Get them changed out as soon as you can.  I would also remove some foliage and bud sites.  CLFs really have quite poor penetration.  It is far better to have a few bigger buds than dozens of popcorn sized things (that are a complete PITA to harvest)


----------



## Hazedu812 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok, I already removed the 5k bulbs and put in 2700k bulbs I had sitting around.

The Hemp Goddess, any tips on what to remove and how?

Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2015)

I think that you might just want to remove some of the foliage that is down near the soil.  And maybe some of the foliage on the interior of the plant.  Everyone has their own ideas about trimming, so you may have to experiment some.  

How many lights do you have in how much space?  What is the wattage of the CFLs?  Do you have any kind of exhaust fan?


----------



## Hazedu812 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hemp, I have 7,600 lumens per sq. foot. I have 3 large 55 watt 2700's lights in hoods and the rest are 23 watt 2700's 1/2 are in hoods and the other 1/2 are against the back wall (for back lighting). The exhaust fan is a high powered ceiling fan that I have set to pull air into the room The ceiling is ceiling tiles and I have removed the 2 above the plants so it pulls new air in from there(I can feel the air being pulled in). I have the plants set in the corner and boxed in with Mylar blankets and panels that are painted in flat white.

My next grow I will build a dedicated box and will use HPS lighting.


----------



## Hazedu812 (Nov 6, 2015)

Things seem to be moving along quite well. 22 days into flower! Just to let you know, this is the first thing I have ever grow in my life......lol. I am  developing an addiction to this!

As for the trimming I took a different route. I tied strings to some of the branches that were in the way of the lower leaves and pulled those branches with the strings to get more light to the inner part of the plant. After a few days they settled into the new position which is letting more light get to the inner parts. 

View attachment FullSizeRender (7).jpg


View attachment FullSizeRender (8).jpg


View attachment FullSizeRender (10).jpg


----------



## yarddog (Nov 6, 2015)

Looking good.  Imagine what you can do when you have a well designed grow.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 7, 2015)

Those are looking real good. You have learned another trick in the art of growing MJ. "The ties that bind"


----------



## Hazedu812 (Nov 22, 2015)

Getting closer..........Week 5 flowering! 

View attachment DSC04939.JPG


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 23, 2015)

Getting fatter


----------



## Hazedu812 (Nov 23, 2015)

Yup, they are moving right along! :48:


----------

